# reset brings back factory settings?



## comet24 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Q. If i perform a reset to the the tivo will it go back to the factory settings? i mean if have a tivo with software version 7.2 and i want to reset this tivo to factory settings can i do that with the reset fanction?

thanks in advance 

comet24.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

The only reset that will reset all settings to factory default is a "clear and delete everything." If you simply "restart the recorder" then all your settings will stay intact. With a "clear and delete" you will lose all you recordings as well.


----------



## comet24 (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## comet24 (Oct 24, 2006)

so if the tivo goes back to its defult basic software version .and then i hook it up to the phone line would it get upgraded directly to the 7.2 version or to other version first.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

A reset won't reverse the software version.


----------



## comet24 (Oct 24, 2006)

Is There A Way To Reset Software Also ? A Code Maybe? With Out Alot Of Hucking?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

comet24 said:


> Is There A Way To Reset Software Also ? A Code Maybe? With Out Alot Of Hucking?


No, because upgrades make changes to the MFS database that cannot be undone.

The only choice would be to buy a version of InstantCake (or get a software image elsewhere) for the old version, pull the drive, cable it up to your PC, and wipe it. You'd lose everything, of course.

Why do you want to downgrade? The old software, in many cases, won't even get guide data anymore.


----------

